# Best NON-aromatic for a beginner?



## Mister Entertainer

I am still rather new to pipe smoking and I have smoked aromatics exclusively, but I really enjoy variety and was wondering what a good first non-aromatic (not sure if there is a specific word for these types of tobaccos) would be for me to try out... Could anyone recommend me their first non-aromatic or their favorite or whatnot. And yes, I did try to use the search function on this forum but it did not reward me with any helpful results.


----------



## Brinson

I would check out tobaccoreviews.com first.

Anniversary Kake is prolly my favorite non-aromatic I've tried so far. Hard to say for sure, but it is good...


----------



## Davetopay

Mister Entertainer said:


> I am still rather new to pipe smoking and I have smoked aromatics exclusively, but I really enjoy variety and was wondering what a good first non-aromatic (not sure if there is a specific word for these types of tobaccos) would be for me to try out... Could anyone recommend me their first non-aromatic or their favorite or whatnot. And yes, I did try to use the search function on this forum but it did not reward me with any helpful results.


Everyone's tastes and preferences are so very much their own, that we may be able to better help guide you if you were to give us a list of what you already like. That way we can work from the base of those blends and maybe suggest your next step.


----------



## Mister Moo

Carter Hall, burley
MacBarens Navy Flake, burley flake
McCranies Red Ribbon, virginia
Escudo, virginia perique flake
Peter Stokkebye Proper English, english 
McClelland's Navy Cavendish, cavendish flake

2-oz of each of these will keep you (and two pipes) astonished for months.


----------



## Davetopay

Mister E,
After racking my poor, feeble, rum addled brain, the starting point I have come up with for you is a place I personally keep returning to.

Peter Stokebye Luxury Flakes....there are a number of varieties in the category, and all worth trying.

Navy, Bull's Eye, Twist......they are all REALLY tasty, easy to smoke, and not too pricey.


----------



## indigosmoke

You might want to give Frog Morton a try, or perhaps Frog Morton on the Town. If you want to try a GL Pease english blend Ashbury is a very light, mellow english.


----------



## RJpuffs

Wander over to the Newbie Pipe Trade thread and partake a sampler, what better way to get your feet wet (and your pipe dry) :banana:


----------



## FiveStar

I'll second the above and add Epiphany and Squadron Leader to the list. I've only seen Epiphany in bulk, and Squadron leader is sold both bulk and in tins I believe. I'm still very new to the pipe, and these two Englishes appealed to me from the get go. 

Also, try some Prince Albert. Very mild, and seems to stay lit well right out of the pouch, which is good for a beginner.


----------



## Rascal

Mister Moo said:


> Carter Hall, burley
> MacBarens Navy Flake, burley flake
> McCranies Red Ribbon, virginia
> Escudo, virginia perique flake
> Peter Stokkebye Proper English, english
> McClelland's Navy Cavendish, cavendish flake
> 
> 2-oz of each of these will keep you (and two pipes) astonished for months.


I second this list. Once you hit upon one you like you can explore others similiar to it.


----------



## drastic_quench

What are you tastes in the world of tobacco? Or failing that, what do like taste-wise?

Do you like black french roast coffee or espresso?

Do you like your steaks more rare or well done?

Which appeals more to you, a red or white wine?

Do you enjoy the woodsy aroma of a campfire?

How about peppery tastes?

Do you enjoy nutty flavors?

Just some basic questions that could help us maybe recommend some specific blends, rather than everyone naming blends that are good or favorites.


----------



## Rascal

drastic_quench said:


> What are you tastes in the world of tobacco? Or failing that, what do like taste-wise?
> 
> Do you like black french roast coffee or espresso?
> 
> Do you like your steaks more rare or well done?
> 
> Which appeals more to you, a red or white wine?
> 
> Do you enjoy the woodsy aroma of a campfire?
> 
> How about peppery tastes?
> 
> Do you enjoy nutty flavors?
> 
> Just some basic questions that could help us maybe recommend some specific blends, rather than everyone naming blends that are good or favorites.


Wait. I like everything on that list except the well-done steak. No wonder I have so much tobacco.


----------



## Requiem

My recommendations are:

Best Brown Flake - virginia
Squadron Leader - medium-light english/balkan
Frog Morton on the Town - sweet english


----------



## commonsenseman

I recommend Full Virginia Flake, amazing stuff!

Also, as Ron said, I'd join the newbie sampler trade if I were you.


----------



## Mister Entertainer

drastic_quench said:


> What are you tastes in the world of tobacco? Or failing that, what do like taste-wise?
> 
> Do you like black french roast coffee or espresso?
> 
> Do you like your steaks more rare or well done?
> 
> Which appeals more to you, a red or white wine?
> 
> Do you enjoy the woodsy aroma of a campfire?
> 
> How about peppery tastes?
> 
> Do you enjoy nutty flavors?
> 
> Just some basic questions that could help us maybe recommend some specific blends, rather than everyone naming blends that are good or favorites.


Well to answer your questionarre... I hate coffee, I like my steaks medium-rare, no wine... I like beer and liquor, hell yes I love campfire smell, pepper is my favorite spice, and I love all types of nuts (hold off on the that's what she said jokes)... and that is an excellent idea about the noob trade thing, I will definitely do that. I'm surprised I didn't run accross that sooner.


----------



## Mister Entertainer

Mister Moo said:


> Carter Hall, burley
> MacBarens Navy Flake, burley flake
> McCranies Red Ribbon, virginia
> Escudo, virginia perique flake
> Peter Stokkebye Proper English, english
> McClelland's Navy Cavendish, cavendish flake
> 
> 2-oz of each of these will keep you (and two pipes) astonished for months.


Are these and the other suggestions people have put out on this thread purchased in tins? I have just been buying bulk tobacco from The Tinderbox.


----------



## drastic_quench

Mister Entertainer said:


> Well to answer your questionarre... I hate coffee, I like my steaks medium-rare, no wine... I like beer and liquor, hell yes I love campfire smell, pepper is my favorite spice, and I love all types of nuts (hold off on the that's what she said jokes)... and that is an excellent idea about the noob trade thing, I will definitely do that. I'm surprised I didn't run accross that sooner.


You'll very likely enjoy English blends and Virginia/Perique blends. Not that you're somehow limited to those, but they're fine starting points.


----------



## Mister Moo

Mister Entertainer said:


> Are these and the other suggestions people have put out on this thread purchased in tins? I have just been buying bulk tobacco from The Tinderbox.


My suggestions (and almost all the others) are readily available tins, Mister E'er.


----------



## Arctic Fire

I second anniversary kake. Just had my first bowl of it today. omg delicious i wish i woulda bought a pound of it. Recommending pipe tobacco is difficult. Get signed up for the NPS thread. And also look into sample packs of tobacco.


----------



## juni

I've recently re-discovered Marlin Flake (I've had it as my evening smoke for days now). It is very mild and easy to rub out and pack.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mister Entertainer said:


> Are these and the other suggestions people have put out on this thread purchased in tins? I have just been buying bulk tobacco from The Tinderbox.


B&M's generally have a limited vocabulary, they sell what they get cheap and can move in quantity (ergo profitable). There are exceptions of course, if you are lucky enough to be near one, they should have a smorgasbord of tinned (or bulk) baccy from around the world. Online vendors exist for the rest of us (who don't have a good B&M nearby). And trading here, thats a great way to get/give new blends - offering both yerself and the other end a chance to try something new.


----------



## Mister Entertainer

RJpuffs said:


> B&M's generally have a limited vocabulary, they sell what they get cheap and can move in quantity (ergo profitable). There are exceptions of course, if you are lucky enough to be near one, they should have a smorgasbord of tinned (or bulk) baccy from around the world. Online vendors exist for the rest of us (who don't have a good B&M nearby). And trading here, thats a great way to get/give new blends - offering both yerself and the other end a chance to try something new.


RJPuffs, could you supply me with a link to your favorite/most reliable online vendors please? I would have no clue where to start... thank you friend.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mister Entertainer said:


> RJPuffs, could you supply me with a link to your favorite/most reliable online vendors please? I would have no clue where to start... thank you friend.


There is/are other thread(s) about pipe websites, but my two preferred vendors are
http://www.4noggins.com
Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com
both carry pretty much everything I like.


----------

